# Last Day At The Office



## Stonebriar (Oct 29, 2015)

Well tomorrow is my last day at the office after 35 years.  The company offered early retirement incentives for anyone over 60 years of age with at least 10 years service.  Only the second time in the company's 80 year history to do this.  A strange feeling to have no job, first time since forever.

I am looking forward to working on projects with no Mondays to interrupt.

Rick


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 29, 2015)

Best of luck!


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2015)

Time to have fun in the shop!   Congratulations!


----------



## mcostello (Oct 29, 2015)

Time to buy more machines.


----------



## higgite (Oct 29, 2015)

Be aware that retirement isn't all that it's cracked up to be.

IT'S BETTER!

Congrats!

Tom


----------



## David S (Oct 29, 2015)

Rick I was 67 working with a company in a job that I loved.  I would have paid THEM to work there..ok perhaps not..but I was happy.  And loved coming to work, days went by quickly and rewarding.

Then big corporate America decided to shut us down and I got a nice severance.  I thought I would miss it immensely, which I did, but mostly the associates that I worked with.

I have lots of hobbies, RVing in the summer, winter - light machining, clock repair, some electronics, industrial sewing machine and helping a friend build experimental aircraft.

Well I found that I did miss it for..hmmm say 10 nanoseconds..I have often thought that I should have retired earlier, with all I have on my plate.

However I still miss my colleagues and some of us meet frequently just to keep up.

Enjoy your retirement while you can, and good luck and much happiness.

David


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 29, 2015)

I found I didn't have enough time to do all I wanted.  Then I found I didn't have enough money to do all I wanted. It worked itself out.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 29, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I found I didn't have enough time to do all I wanted.  Then I found I didn't have enough money to do all I wanted. It worked itself out.



This will be me, a few years from now. which is why I'm trying to get all the big purchases out of the way now.

And Rick: Enjoy this time.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm still a couple decades away from retirement age but I do hear the same thing quite often from retirees - they say they're so busy since retiring that they dont know where they ever found the time to work a full time job 

I am ready for retirement, bring it on!

PS you do realise now's your once in a lifetime chance to pitch up at work totally sloshed off your bracket? What they gonna do, fire you? Hehehehe


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 29, 2015)

Riaan said:


> PS you do realise now's your once in a lifetime chance to pitch up at work totally sloshed off your bracket? What they gonna do, fire you? Hehehehe


 Not a good idea.  Don't give them an excuse to withdraw the early retirement offer.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations! Retirement is the greatest!


----------



## sanddan (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations!

I retired a little over a year ago, don't miss the grind or commuting to work. I do also miss some of the people but not enough to go back to work.


----------



## kvt (Oct 29, 2015)

congrats,  I wish I knew what retirement was.   Retired from the AF, and had a job and worked it before I even left the old one.   Prob with my first retirement is it does not pay for other things.   It pays some but not enough to do anything.  So I am working for a second retirement.   Then I hope it will be one of those that I will be so busy that I will not know what to do like some of the others have said..   Hope you have that problem.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2015)

Retirement is fantastic but what I dont understand is why I dont seem to have anywhere near the time available to spend upon my projects now.
It used to really get up my nose how all those retirees always belabored the point that they have less time now than when they were working.
Yeah right.
Ha Ha, now I'm doing the same.
Enjoy and have a good one.


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations. When my neighbor retired he told me he wakes in the morning with nothing to do. When 10pm roles around he finds he is only half done. Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations Dave. 21 years retired now and I have no regrets. You're gonna love it. Don't try the math to find out how old I wasn't guys, it will make you sick.  LOL

"Billy G"


----------



## Bamban (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations!

Retirement has its privileges - no deadline on projects being one of them. Love it. I retired at age 59 and now 63, never a moment did I regret it. My boss of 41 years has a personal slave around the house.


----------



## uncle harry (Oct 30, 2015)

Stonebriar said:


> Well tomorrow is my last day at the office after 35 years.  The company offered early retirement incentives for anyone over 60 years of age with at least 10 years service.  Only the second time in the company's 80 year history to do this.  A strange feeling to have no job, first time since forever.
> 
> I am looking forward to working on projects with no Mondays to interrupt.
> 
> Rick



I also was given the opportunity to "retire" at 60. It wasn't due to a benevolent company but because they went bankrupt after 911. No regrets


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome to the " every day is Saturday, every night is Saturday night " crowd. You are going to love it!


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 30, 2015)

I just turned 62 and I'm now eligible for early SSI retirement.  It's a really good feeling to know that I have that in my back pocket after 25 years with the company. Unless there is some unforeseen event at work (I wish),  I plan on hanging around for another 4 years to get full SSI and bolster my 20 year 401K retirement fund. I'll probably wear out my current shop equipment by then and need to buy all new stuff.

It's not like I actually work hard.  I sit behind my desk as an overpaid GM, managing a business, babysitting my employees, playing on the computer.  It's more about the getting up at 4AM M-F and the 30 mile drive on the famed 405 Frwy that sucks. I won't miss that one bit!


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 30, 2015)

It seems it's always the people that you end up missing the most, sometimes the work, but I never missed the ride in.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Oct 30, 2015)

A working man looks forward to this end of the day. A retired man looks forward to the beginning of the day.

My week has 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday...'cause the liquor stores are closed on that day. Shopping and going to restaurants is much more pleasant during the day, with fewer crowds.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations on your retirement sir.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 30, 2015)

Fabrickator said:


> I just turned 62 and I'm now eligible for early SSI retirement.  It's a really good feeling to know that I have that in my back pocket after 25 years with the company. Unless there is some unforeseen event at work (I wish),  I plan on hanging around for another 4 years to get full SSI and bolster my 20 year 401K retirement fund. I'll probably wear out my current shop equipment by then and need to buy all new stuff.
> 
> It's not like I actually work hard.  I sit behind my desk as an overpaid GM, managing a business, babysitting my employees, playing on the computer.  It's more about the getting up at 4AM M-F and the 30 mile drive on the famed 405 Frwy that sucks. I won't miss that one bit!



Ouch...never dealt much with the 405, but I had to do the infamous lane-splitting on the 91 from Riverside to Irvine. 

I will get to 62 in a little over a year, at which point I can breathe slightly easier. In my world (storage/high-tech) very, very few people can stay at one company for decades. I think my longest stay at any one company has been about 6-7 years. Most of the companies I've worked for in the past are no longer in business. If my current employer has a RIF or something else happens such that I find myself out of a job, the likelihood of my finding another job at my age will be somewhere between slim and impossible. I envy you.


----------



## ogberi (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as Bill.  Been at my current job more than 15 years as a Network and Systems Admin.  Love where I work, love what I do, and I even like the 1 hour drive each way 5 days a week.   I don't look forward to retiring (in a long while, I'm only 37), mostly because I truly enjoy the everyday challenges that come my way.  I gripe and complain when an overdue project gets dumped in my lap, but I really like the work involved to get it on-track and completed as close to the deadline as possible. 

Heck, I've been pivotal in rolling out several new technologies here at work, including solid-state storage devices for our heavily-used databases (one process went from 4 hours to 13 *minutes!*), new servers, cabling, new workstations, etc, etc, etc.  

I'll miss the challenges of the job most of all.  The people I work with second, and the users I take care of somewhere just this side of infinity.... Can't stand some of 'em.  One lady calls at least 3 times a week because she forgot how to do the job she's had for the last 10 years......And it ain't 'ulterior motives', it's exactly that... she can't remember how to do her job.   I'm ready to throw the Alzheimer's card out there, but her supers keep her on for some reason I can't grasp......

With that said, Enjoy your retirement, sir!   I truly hope you have a good chuckle when you slide back into the shop around 2:30pm after a long, lazy lunch, and think about the rest of us poor saps stuck at work still.


----------



## jer (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats. I just retired as of 1-5-15, catchy don't you think? It is wonderful to be gainfully unemployed for the first time in 45 years. I was 6 weeks short of 39 years with the same local REA. I agree with everything mentioned above, its all true. Now if the money just lasts as long as I do. I just turned 63 this month.


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 31, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Ouch...never dealt much with the 405, but I had to do the infamous lane-splitting on the 91 from Riverside to Irvine.
> 
> I will get to 62 in a little over a year, at which point I can breathe slightly easier. In my world (storage/high-tech) very, very few people can stay at one company for decades. I think my longest stay at any one company has been about 6-7 years. Most of the companies I've worked for in the past are no longer in business. If my current employer has a RIF or something else happens such that I find myself out of a job, the likelihood of my finding another job at my age will be somewhere between slim and impossible. I envy you.




Storage.  I was a IT manager over the engineering staff so I have worked with many a storage vendor.  We were mostly a Hitachi shop.

Rick


----------



## pgmrdan (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations Rick!

I never thought I'd retire.  I  thought I'd work until I'd left this world but as I get older I get fed up with the shenanigans going on in business and politics.  A buddy of mine worked until he died.  He was 70.  My dad died when he was 58 and still working.  That convinced me to retire when I can and that's not too far off.

We put up a new house on some hay fields, put up a 30' x  50' shed, a 1/2 acre pond, and a chicken coop.  We have 14 acres of hay fields, a big yard, vegetable garden, berry bushes, mini-orchard, and several acres of timber.  I feel like I'm retired every evening when I get home but then I have to get up at 4:30 again.


----------

